

Apple dials back ‘flat’ obsession in iOS 7.1 - lukashed
http://usblog.isobar.com/2014/01/06/apple-dials-back-flat-obsession-in-ios-7-1/

======
daughart
As I said 2 months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684466))
with respect to adding AppleScript support back into iWork:

"Apple increasingly proves that intransigence in response to customer feedback
is not a defining feature of Apple's aesthetic. Another example is the reduced
motion setting in iOS7. There's no need to piss people off just for the sake
of purity; Steve gave that to Apple, but it is fundamentally distinct from
Steve's primary gift - his vision of consumer products. Steve would have
berated you for using Applescript, until Apple released the update a year
later that supported Applescript."

